# Irish RC (trad) identifies Rome with Babylon



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 18, 2020)

I just noticed the following tweet from a southern Irish academic and pro-life activist who happens to be a traditional RC. Obviously, she needs to identify Rome with Babylon even pre-Vatican II, but it is an interesting acknowledgement, nonetheless. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329193315988811776

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Nov 18, 2020)

Is that a clown in the right picture? What in the world is going on there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 18, 2020)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Is that a clown in the right picture? What is the world is going on there?



Yes, it is.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## JM (Nov 18, 2020)

Hosea 1:2


----------



## ZackF (Nov 18, 2020)

It’s taken 2000 years?


----------



## B.L. (Nov 19, 2020)

Early in this COVID pandemic when I was on house arrest and not going to work I would listen to Taylor Marshall's podcast here and there to see what the radical traditionalist movement sounds like. I'm not sure if Marshall is representative of the lot or just a particular strain, but it was quite interesting to listen to. There is a lot of pent up anger and frustration in that movement I think.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Nov 19, 2020)

Is she a Sedevacantist?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 26, 2020)

In a recent tweet, she also calls the current pope the false prophet of Revelation 13.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332091620087508994


----------

